# What Do You Guys Think?



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Any pics of the bottom?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is this an ad?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks tippy


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like it is going to fall off the steel jet ski trailer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Looks like it is going to fall off the steel jet ski trailer.


Custom 10” wheels for dry launch capability...
Member for 10 years and only one like?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice little boat for someone. Good shrimping boat. But that console doesn’t look too functional unless it’s the American standard version. Will it be finished? And that’s a big gap to be caulked between it and floor. Finish it before posting. First impression is important.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Fish said:


> Any pics of the bottom?


Tomorrow.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

DuckNut said:


> Looks like it is going to fall off the steel jet ski trailer.


Shop trailer just to move it around, new Al. trailer wont be in for another 2 weeks, thanks.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

Capnredfish said:


> Nice little boat for someone. Good shrimping boat. But that console doesn’t look too functional unless it’s the American standard version. Will it be finished? And that’s a big gap to be caulked between it and floor. Finish it before posting. First impression is important.


Thank you , you are right first impressions are very important, I thought I would just set that console in to see how it looked, this boat can either be a tiller or a console like the one in the pictures or I have another console without the insulated cooler/seat in the front, the gap is not as big as it looks , when is finish it will look very nice that is if the boat is sold with the console or as a tiller, again I put it out there to get some feedback, I am looking to get for the boat( tiller model no consoles) with new continental aluminum trailer 10k. thank you OV.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is this an ad?


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

It can be, boat with no consoles( tiller model) with new continental aluminum trailer is 10k, thank you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is the General Discussion section, if you are selling these I recommend posting an ad in the classifieds. 
Are you wanting opinions? You will get plenty here.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This is the General Discussion section, if you are selling these I recommend posting an ad in the classifieds.
> Are you wanting opinions? You will get plenty here.


Thank you.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

The forum police have arrived lol


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

like it....good little fishing machine....I would get the nav. lights off the center console....safety issue


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> The forum police have arrived lol


How old are you? LOL
There are forum guidelines for a reason. Not too many meat haulers or trolling motor tournament redfishermen on here, try 2coolfishing.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

topnative2 said:


> like it....good little fishing machine....I would get the nav. lights of the center console....safety issue


Just tell me what you want and how you want it


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Fish said:


> The forum police have arrived lol


Welcome.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How old are you? LOL
> There are forum guidelines for a reason. Not too many meat haulers or trolling motor tournament redfishermen on here, try 2coolfishing.


What difference does it makes how old I am, my company has been in business since 1972 before you were born, sorry I have been out of touch for at least 10 years, just trying to fit back in, thank you.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

ov_orol said:


> What difference does it makes how old I am, my company has been in business since 1972 before you were born, sorry I have been out of touch for at least 10 years, just trying to fit back in, thank you.


That comment was not directed toward you.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

DuckNut said:


> That comment was not directed toward you.


Very sorry, I can build one hell of a boat but I am not good with computers, like I said I am trying to get into the game again, any help from you would be great, thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ov_orol said:


> What difference does it makes how old I am, my company has been in business since 1972 before you were born, sorry I have been out of touch for at least 10 years, just trying to fit back in, thank you.


You missed this part...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ov_orol said:


> Very sorry, I can build one hell of a boat but I am not good with computers, like I said I am trying to get into the game again, any help from you would be great, thanks.


I was being helpful by redirecting you to the classifieds if this was a for sale ad. We don’t usually post anything for sale unless it’s in the classifieds. If you want to discuss the boat you can start a separate thread here and fire away.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was being helpful by redirecting you to the classifieds if this was a for sale ad. We don’t usually post anything for sale unless it’s in the classifieds. If you want to discuss the boat you can start a separate thread here and fire away.


Thank you I will take care of that tomorrow, thank you again.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How old are you? LOL
> There are forum guidelines for a reason. Not too many meat haulers or trolling motor tournament redfishermen on here, try 2coolfishing.


Sorry! You are right man, forum police are a very important part of the internet experience. I applaud your efforts in patrolling this site. Thank you.

By the way I am NOT a meat hauler. I keep fish rarely and when I do I only keep enough for my family to eat that night. 

Yes, guilty as charged, I love tournament fishing but I also love all fishing. I would be willing to bet that I have more experience doing everything from fly fishing native cutthroats in the rockies, cranking in limits of bass in 6 states, poling for reds from louisiana all the way to whitewater bay, catching browns on fly over two continents, and doing everything else from trolling for kings and catching countless bass in golf course ponds. All of this in 31 years. 

Unfortunately I do not fit the mold of "flats fly fishing, poling only elitist" but I would bet that most people here would like talking to me about fishing.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

You never know which one it'll be someone smarter than me put up a popcorn emoji please. Carry on.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> Sorry! You are right man, forum police are a very important part of the internet experience. I applaud your efforts in patrolling this site. Thank you.
> 
> By the way I am NOT a meat hauler. I keep fish rarely and when I do I only keep enough for my family to eat that night.
> 
> ...


We’re not worthy! Congratulations on all your fishing prowess in just three decades. 
Don’t come on here out of the blue talking shit like you’re one of the guys. Hang back and read and try to contribute to the forum instead of coming at me sideways about being the forum police. I’m all about that Salt Life son, I have the gay ass flatbill and sunglass tan to prove it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You never know which one it'll be someone smarter than me put up a popcorn emoji please. Carry on.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We’re not worthy! Congratulations on all your fishing prowess in just three decades.
> Don’t come on here out of the blue talking shit like you’re one of the guys. Hang back and read and try to contribute to the forum instead of coming at me sideways about being the forum police. I’m all about that Salt Life son, I have the gay ass flatbill and sunglass tan to prove it.
> 
> View attachment 111666


At what post count will I be "one of the guys"?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> At what post count will I be "one of the guys"?


Quality, not quantity.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 111670


Smacks is bigger but it figures he's from Texas.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

How’s that new boat coming along? Post some more pics when done.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

ov_orol said:


> Very sorry, I can build one hell of a boat but I am not good with computers, like I said I am trying to get into the game again, any help from you would be great, thanks.


Not a problem.

This is the wrong section for this type of post. It belongs in the section called "The Commercial Zone" as you are the builder and selling as a business.

As for your skiff I think it is a nice looking craft and I wish you well in a very crowded space.

Regarding your comment on "First Impressions". You should have thought of this concept before taking the pic on the jet ski trailer. By hurrying up so you can quickly get some photos posted online shows a lack of perfection. You should have waited and posted pics of the perfect package.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Quality, not quantity.


Am I to assume that you alone determine the quality of a post?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

T


Big Fish said:


> Am I to assume that you alone determine the quality of a post?


This might belong in the pissing contest section


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Big Fish said:


> Sorry! You are right man, forum police are a very important part of the internet experience. I applaud your efforts in patrolling this site. Thank you.
> 
> By the way I am NOT a meat hauler. I keep fish rarely and when I do I only keep enough for my family to eat that night.
> 
> ...


Tell me about having “more experience” poling for reds in Louisiana


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jonterr said:


> T
> 
> This might belong in the pissing contest section


I wonder how much his arms stretched patting himself on the back?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shit I didn’t know I was having a job interview!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

You never know which thread is going to blow up and get fun.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Shit I didn’t know I was having a job interview!





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Shit I didn’t know I was having a job interview!


LOL. You're hired!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Good to see "the boys" that smackdaddy described have finally shown up to defend their fellow compatriot. I am finally getting to see who I need to be approved by before I can begin posting too much.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

See....this is an example of a “quality” thread. It has at least two “popcorn eating” gifs.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

redchaser said:


> Tell me about having “more experience” poling for reds in Louisiana


Taking my post a little out of context here are we? If your reading comprehension skills were merely on par with a 5th graders I believe you could have comprehended my statement. Since your analytical skills are clearly lacking let me explain what I was trying to get across. 

Smackdaddy insinuated that I was nothing but a trolling motor hugging redfish tournament fisherman that, due to this designation, was not welcome here. I was simply trying to point out that I am a much more well rounded fisherman than that. 

All of this because I made a joke about smackdaddy being the forum police? I mean geez. Starting to feel like I am dealing with a bunch of snowflakes here! I was not aware that this forum was a safe space for people with delicate sensibilities. I will try and be a little more careful moving forward.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm completely impartial on this thread. I just enjoy drama for drama's sake.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just because this shitshow keeps on going...


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm completely impartial on this thread. I just enjoy drama for drama's sake.


Forum arguments are always fun, kinda a hobby of mine to be honest


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just because this shitshow keeps on going...
> 
> View attachment 111790


Funny as this whole argument began with you being "butt hurt" over being called out as the forum police.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can put my posts on ignore at any time.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Big Fish said:


> Taking my post a little out of context here are we? If your reading comprehension skills were merely on par with a 5th graders I believe you could have comprehended my statement. Since your analytical skills are clearly lacking let me explain what I was trying to get across.
> 
> Smackdaddy insinuated that I was nothing but a trolling motor hugging redfish tournament fisherman that, due to this designation, was not welcome here. I was simply trying to point out that I am a much more well rounded fisherman than that.
> 
> All of this because I made a joke about smackdaddy being the forum police? I mean geez. Starting to feel like I am dealing with a bunch of snowflakes here! I was not aware that this forum was a safe space for people with delicate sensibilities. I will try and be a little more careful moving forward.


Dick!!!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jonterr said:


> Dick!!!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

So how is that boat coming along? Any new pics?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2020)

I got nuthin’, but will come along for the ride... this looks like fun!


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

jonterr said:


> Dick!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Fish said:


>


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 111800


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Now this is a quality thread.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Why is the Commander in Chief arguing with himself? 

Hey new guy, welcome, but don't poke the bear unless you know the bear.

Mack, Don't make New Guy cry his first day. Wait for day 2.

Anyone else think this new boat looks exactly like an ashcraft with a center console?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Why is the Commander in Chief arguing with himself?
> 
> Hey new guy, welcome, but don't poke the bear unless you know the bear.
> 
> ...


Asscraft?
Fits , so far


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 111806



Yukon Goes Fishing


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Why is the Commander in Chief arguing with himself?
> 
> Hey new guy, welcome, but don't poke the bear unless you know the bear.
> 
> ...



But poking the bear can be so fun. Whats the worst that can happen? I guess you could be eaten and then shit out the asshole of a big ass bear. That would be the worst case scenario I suppose.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Fish said:


> Any pics of the bottom?


Mr. Big Fish, as promised, here are the pictures of the bottom that you asked for. This particular model of boat has a tiller only draws about 5". Also, this boat has ZERO Hull Slap. If you have any other questions, please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I mean it looks an awful lot like an ashcraft


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 111856
> View attachment 111858
> 
> 
> I mean it looks an awful lot like an ashcraft


Splashedcraft?


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 111856
> View attachment 111858
> 
> 
> I mean it looks an awful lot like an ashcraft


mtoddsolomon, please take a look at the pictures again and the ashcraft that you're showing. They're nowhere near in resemblance to each other. Also, I am not into copying other people's work. I designed and made this plug from scratch. My hull has zero hull slap and if you desire additional pictures I will be more than happy to provide them for you. My shop specializes primarily in boat repairs and I have worked on many Ashcraft boats, and in my opinion they've done a pretty darn good job. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2020)

Man, this one is getting good!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Man he didn't know what he was in for


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Somebody direct him to the "Go Mr. President" thread for real fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2020)

Net 30 said:


> Somebody direct him to the "Go Mr. President" thread for real fun.


Oh hell!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What do I think?

I think a thread posted in the wrong section on accident got sidetracked by a big headed ego maniac with really long arms and subsequently trashed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> What do I think?
> 
> I think a thread posted in the wrong section on accident got sidetracked by a big headed ego maniac with really long arms and subsequently trashed.


I’m sorry


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m sorry


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

to cap off this thread, It's a very nice Ashcraft remake.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> to cap off this thread, It's a very nice Ashcraft remake.


Bro it’s a SplAshcraft


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

They are not identical. See the arrows on pic and compare. My B2 is a Hellsbay splash with a few changes. Even an Eastcape looks similar to same Hellsbay. Maybe not slashed. These two boats do look very similar. Maybe this one is a splash of a splash that was slightly mod. Hell. Look at that Skimmer skiff, Bossman, Majestic, Eagle tunnel boat. That molds been sold or splashed for years.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

As serious as some would like this site to be. It is mostly entertainment along with some good info. If you still read the news paper, don’t tell me you don’t sit there and bitch, moan or complain or comment about what you read. Difference here is you can type a response back. Kind of like sending a note to the editor back in the days of newspapers.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m sorry


That’s funny right there, I don’t care who you are


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> What do I think?
> 
> I think a thread posted in the wrong section on accident got sidetracked by a big headed ego maniac with really long arms and subsequently trashed.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Big Fish said:


>


I’m going to go out on a limb here and say if you plan on marketing that boat on here, you might want to use a different marketing plan


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

@ov_orol I like the boat overall. Wide hull to deck joint for extra stiffness and help minimize spray, simple and clean fore and aft decks and open underneath for easy access for storage while still trying to save weight and not compromise structural rigidity. I'm not a big fan of the console design as it looks like an afterthought or maybe just too much in the small cockpit. Perhaps it will look better when mounted. Definitely the boat would look better with a tiller set up and a grab bar and jump seat set up. Should offer someone a good performing poling skiff hull without the Hells Bay, East Cape, Chittum price tag


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> @ov_orol I like the boat overall. Wide hull to deck joint for extra stiffness and help minimize spray, simple and clean fore and aft decks and open underneath for easy access for storage while still trying to save weight and not compromise structural rigidity. I'm not a big fan of the console design as it looks like an afterthought or maybe just too much in the small cockpit. Perhaps it will look better when mounted. Definitely the boat would look better with a tiller set up and a grab bar and jump seat set up. Should offer someone a good performing poling skiff hull without the Hells Bay, East Cape, Chittum price tag


Why on earth would you want to post up such a useful honest opinion?


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

ov_orol said:


> Thank you , you are right first impressions are very important, I thought I would just set that console in to see how it looked, this boat can either be a tiller or a console like the one in the pictures or I have another console without the insulated cooler/seat in the front, the gap is not as big as it looks , when is finish it will look very nice that is if the boat is sold with the console or as a tiller, again I put it out there to get some feedback, I am looking to get for the boat( tiller model no consoles) with new continental aluminum trailer 10k. thank you OV.


Welcome to the forum. I am sorry you have had a rough initiation. I'll try to give you honest constructive feedback.

You have not provided enough information for me to know what to think. It looks to be another small skiff in a crowded market. Based on the above price you will be trying to sell a ready to fish roll gunnel skiff for close to 20 grand. 

How does your boat compete with others in that price class? Based on my superficial observation, the others are finished more nicely. Yours appears more utilitarian in nature. Nothing wrong with that at all, but you won't be price competitive. Your boat looks my much more Griff Craft than Mitzi. 

How is the boat built? What kind of gel coat? Chop skin coat? Chop used elsewhere? Lay-up schedule? Resins? Structural information? Wood? Have you run it? If so with what engine and what kind of performance? 

The people who said first impressions are lasting impressions were spot on. You should have matched the boat to a nice aluminum trailer, rigged it out and provided performance data on it. Then only after reading and complying with forum rules for commercial posts. Almost without exception every boating forum will have rules for commercial sellers. The reason for that is that these places would become unreadable for all the commercial posts if not for restrictions. That and advertising is what pays forum bills. 

Nobody who runs at night wants console mounted navigation lights. They will absolutely slaughter your night vision. 

I may change my mind after being given more information. As it stands right now it looks like you are selling Griff Craft grade ($10,000) boats for Ankona (and others) prices. I don't see how you can crack the market with a factory direct 20K boat that falls short of the competition in build quality. I think there is a market for a boat like yours sloted in between the Griff Craft and Ankona price point.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

jay.bush1434 said:


> @ov_orol I like the boat overall. Wide hull to deck joint for extra stiffness and help minimize spray, simple and clean fore and aft decks and open underneath for easy access for storage while still trying to save weight and not compromise structural rigidity. I'm not a big fan of the console design as it looks like an afterthought or maybe just too much in the small cockpit. Perhaps it will look better when mounted. Definitely the boat would look better with a tiller set up and a grab bar and jump seat set up. Should offer someone a good performing poling skiff hull without the Hells Bay, East Cape, Chittum price tag


Thank you Jay. First I want to apologize to you and everyone else on this forum for listing my boat in the wrong place. I plan to bring this boat to market with F25 Yamaha tiller, which is also electric start, new continental aluminum trailer (no consoles), for $15,300. Ready to drop in the water. This is not a copy of any boat out there, like some other members of this site have suggested. If someone wants to add a grab bar or poling platform they can let me know. Of course, those little goodies are extra. That's all for now. Tomorrow I have to reply to dranrab, I believe his username is, because he wants to know how the boat is built and what kind of materials I use. Thanks again, OV.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

way to hang in there without over reacting to the criticisms.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

dranrab said:


> Welcome to the forum. I am sorry you have had a rough initiation. I'll try to give you honest constructive feedback.
> 
> You have not provided enough information for me to know what to think. It looks to be another small skiff in a crowded market. Based on the above price you will be trying to sell a ready to fish roll gunnel skiff for close to 20 grand.
> 
> ...


Thank you for welcoming me to the forum, and again I apologize for posting in the wrong place. For now, I plan to market this boat with no consoles, with a Yamaha F25 tiller, electric start. No grab rails, no poling platforms, with new aluminum continental trailer, ready to drop in the water (yes, battery included, and a full 6 gallon tank of fuel), for $15,300. I will get back to you tomorrow with an answer to the rest of your questions. Thank you, and until tomorrow, OV.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

Boatbrains said:


> Why on earth would you want to post up such a useful honest opinion?


Because maybe jay.bush is actually a nice guy. Is there anything wrong with being useful and honest? Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2020)

ov_orol said:


> Because maybe jay.bush is actually a nice guy. Is there anything wrong with being useful and honest? Thank you.


I am a nice guy too, except when I am not. Apparently you didn’t pick up the sarcasm in my post...


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

Boatbrains said:


> I am a nice guy too, except when I am not. Apparently you didn’t pick up the sarcasm in my post...


I'm sorry, I guess I didn't pick up on it. I'm tired and I don't feel good. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2020)

ov_orol said:


> I'm sorry, I guess I didn't pick up on it. I'm tired and I don't feel good. Thank you.


No worries, I am not in the market but would also like to hear more about your build methods and materials. This is a good place to share that info. Nothing proprietary like a lam schedule just materials and such. Thanks


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Boatbrains said:


> Why on earth would you want to post up such a useful honest opinion?


Because it looks tippy and I needed to bump up my post count...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Because it looks tippy and I needed to bump up my post count...


Nice!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Y'all stop picking on new guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Y'all stop picking on new guys.


You just came back to poke the bear some more!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> You just came back to poke the bear some more!


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

dranrab said:


> Welcome to the forum. I am sorry you have had a rough initiation. I'll try to give you honest constructive feedback.
> 
> You have not provided enough information for me to know what to think. It looks to be another small skiff in a crowded market. Based on the above price you will be trying to sell a ready to fish roll gunnel skiff for close to 20 grand.
> 
> ...


Here are your answers. The gelcoat is an ISO MPG HK. We used chop through the entire process. I have a couple of laminators that also work at Correct Craft (Nautique) and are experts with the chopper gun. The layup schedule is 1 1/2oz chop skin first day. Then another 1 1/2oz chop, then 1708 and finally another 1 1/2oz chop. The resin is DCPD-ISO marine laminating resin. The transom is 2 layers of 3/4" coosa board 3' wide by the height of the transom. Front and rear platforms are 1/2" coosa and the floor 1/2" nidacore. The boat is foam filled and it will not sink. I have made a few of these boats, one was tested with a 25hp Yamaha tiller and two adults, and it ran right at 30mph. I am not going to tell you all of my secrets, so this should be good enough for now. You didn't ask me for this, but I will give it to you anyway. The cockpit is 75" front to back by 63" wide. The rear platform is 70" wide by 47" long front to back, inside the gunwale. The front is 66" long front to back and 67" wide. Thank you, OV.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't think you are going to be able to sell too many chop boats with a layer of biaxial for that price. For the duty that most skiffs will see, chop will suffice, but it's the least expensive, least strong way to build a boat. Buyers will balk at it. That should be reflected in the price. Your design is far superior to these, but your construction methods, layup schedule and materials cost is similar. Your price is nearly double. https://daytona.craigslist.org/boa/d/deland-16-griff-craft-side-console/7053394205.html I think there is a market for a boat built like yours and even opined as such here very recently. I just don't think your price is where it needs to be. I hope for your sake I am wrong. I am interested in hearing what others have to say. It's a crowded market you are entering and a tough business. I truly wish you well.


----------

